# New ThunderCats series being made by 4C Studios



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 5, 2010)

The studio that brought us a majority of the Animatrix and Tekkonkinkreet is working on a grittier/new-age version of the ThunderCats series to be released in 2011. You can check out more of this dealio at:

http://scifiwire.com/2010/06/8-things-we-know-about-the-new-thundercats-tv-show.php

Enjoy


----------



## Bernad (Jun 5, 2010)

Gnarly.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Do want.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 5, 2010)

Screw thunder cats, I want Invader Zim back D:

...Though that concept art up there looks pretty cool


----------



## Morroke (Jun 5, 2010)

THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> Screw thunder cats, I want Invader Zim back D:
> 
> ...Though that concept art up there looks pretty cool


 
XD I only watched Zim because of Gir.

But... I dont think any redo can replace the original Thunder Cats, good chance this flops on its face. And hard.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> XD I only watched Zim because of Gir.
> 
> But... I dont think any redo can replace the original Thunder Cats, good chance this flops on its face. And hard.


Pessimist.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Pessimist.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 5, 2010)

THUNDER! THUNDER! THUNDER!


----------



## Don (Jun 5, 2010)

I had to resist the urge to yell EPIC FAIL at the top of my lungs.


----------

